# ALM Family Theater automation using iRule



## ALMFamily

I have not seen a whole lot of information here at HTS on the iRule app to control one's theater, so I decided to start this thread to detail my journey through it.

After reading through a slew of build threads and seeing what was used to control the room, I decided to follow Simon's (raZorTT) and Moggie's steps and use iRule to control the room. Main reasoning was we already had an iPad that could be used (as well as a couple iPods) and it had the ability to tie in with the Lutron GE well to handle lighting. It did not hurt that I could ask Simon questions too. 

I tried the free 2 week trial earlier this year to see how intuitive it was. TBH, I was a bit nervous about it because there is a learning curve involved and the trial did nothing to sway me from that opinion. However, for those considering iRule, using the trial does not give you a real good idea of building panels.

I took the plunge and purchased the GC-100-12 a couple weeks ago. Once I got the modem, router and switch set-up earlier this week, I purchased the iRule license. I decided to go with the Pro license as opposed to the basic - for $50 more, you get 2 additional handsets, the ability to use the feedback functionality, and you can share panels, etc.

The GC-100 is a communication device as far as I can tell. You connect it to your network (it needs a direct connection - I used one of the ports on my switch) and all communication is done through it. You can use IR emitters which plug into an IR port on the GC-100 and the emitter side is placed on the unit you wish to control over the IR point. Fortunately, it seems like most of the newer equipment has an IR port that you can plug a TRS jack into instead of taping the emitter to your equipment.

When I installed the Lutron unit, I ran a length of Cat6 from the Lutron into my AV closet (using cat6 was suggested by Simon). The Grafik Eye has an IR Com and Data connection point - these are used to send commands to the GC-100. I used the Orange and white/orange lines. I put a TRS on the other end.

Yesterday, I used one of the Panels that was already there called LIGHTING and, using iRule's iBuilder page (you need a Google account to do this), set up the panel that would allow me to turn the lights on and off. It was a simple matter of using the database codes that were already provided for the Lutron units and dropping them onto the buttons.

Once that was done, I installed the iRule app to my iPad and configured it using my Google account. Once that was entered, I clicked the Sync button so that it could pull any panels I created using iBuilder.

Then, I set up the equipment. I connected the GC-100 to my switch and plugged the power in. I then plugged the TRS jack from the Lutron unit into IR Port 1.

Now, it was time to create the Gateway so I grabbed the iPad, tapped the Gateway icon, and it brought up a list of the different unit types (mine is the GC-100). Then, I clicked on the EDIT buttion which allows you to search for gateways for each device. Once I clicked on ADD for the GC-100, it started a search for an existing gateway and found the unit I had just powered up. Then, I selected IR Port 1 which brought me to the ADD DEVICE screen. There were several to choose from - the first was Lutron. I selected that and it brought me back to the previous gateway display screen. I then renamed the gateway and saved it.

Finally, I touched the Panels tab - it brought me up my list of panels of which LIGHTING was one. When I selected that one, it took me to the panel display I created. Be sure to check in the lower right corner for a green "wi-fi-like" icon. If it is green, it is connected to the gateway; otherwise, you have an issue. I then touched my LIGHTS ON button and VOILA! The lights came on. I was so excited. 

That is as far as I have made it thus far - I spent the next 30 mins or so creating scenes on my Lutron unit so I could program those into iBuilder when I next had a chance.

I realize this is an incredibly lengthy post - thanks for bearing with me. I will do my best to get some screen shots or pictures when I can. If you have any questions as I go along - fire away!


----------



## AudiocRaver

Nice explanation. Thanks for all the detail.

It really is cool, the possibilities that are opening up for remote control of home theater and audio systems from pads and smartphones and such devices. Plus, it opens up whole new realms to fiddle and dabble within, a joy in itself. Have fun.


----------



## ALMFamily

I was trying to figure out how to set a different background image and was struggling a bit to get it figured out, but I just got it set. In order to make a background layer, you have to make sure to switch from all layers to background layer only.

I was not seeing it right off because it is in the lower left corner of the display panel which you need to scroll to see.

I uploaded a picture of my HT as it is right now and set that as a background - we shall see how it looks.....


----------



## Harold Dale

I bought iRule and a POE glocal Cache IP2IR device a while back. I'm quite excited about the software and what not, but I have yet to build an interface for it! It's certainly going to be an accomplishment when I finally do. 

I had a similar issue with the backgrounds. I think my biggest issue is I want it to look REALLY professional and sleek so that means I have to edit all the backgrounds, buttons, and what not and create overlays and so on that all work together on the resolution the device will be. At some point I'm really going to tackle this but the only place I found decent information was over on AVS and I can't get anyone to help me out! People post in the threads, but when you ask a question it's like it's invisible or something.


----------



## ALMFamily

Harold Dale said:


> I bought iRule and a POE glocal Cache IP2IR device a while back. I'm quite excited about the software and what not, but I have yet to build an interface for it! It's certainly going to be an accomplishment when I finally do.
> 
> I had a similar issue with the backgrounds. I think my biggest issue is I want it to look REALLY professional and sleek so that means I have to edit all the backgrounds, buttons, and what not and create overlays and so on that all work together on the resolution the device will be. At some point I'm really going to tackle this but the only place I found decent information was over on AVS and I can't get anyone to help me out! People post in the threads, but when you ask a question it's like it's invisible or something.


I have found it quite handy so far - I am sure I will be tweaking screens and such over time, so I used a lower res pic for the life right now.

I completely understand - AVS is the only place I have found discussion to this point which is why I started this thread. Feel free to ask questions here Harold - if I cannot answer them straight off, I can at least start poking around at it too so we can figure it out.

Now, if I can just figure out a way to get a good screen shot.........


----------



## Harold Dale

Yeah, I was mostly asking questions about how to size and place overlays and boxes and stuff on the background to make them line up with the buttons and what not in photoshop. I think I'll likely start a bit basic and start adding things I go like feedback and what not. I just have to get up the motivation to sit down and do it haha.


----------



## Harold Dale

As far as screen shots, I'm not sure about iOS apps but there are gestures to use with android to take a screen shot I believe. You can also print screen the panels from the iRule builder.


----------



## ALMFamily

Harold Dale said:


> As far as screen shots, I'm not sure about iOS apps but there are gestures to use with android to take a screen shot I believe. You can also print screen the panels from the iRule builder.


That is probably what I will have to do - take them from iRule builder I mean. I will try and get the lighting one posted in the next couple days.


----------



## Harold Dale

I'll be interested to see them!


----------



## ALMFamily

OK, remember this is just a first run at a screen so no laughing! :bigsmile:










One thing I have to figure out - for some reason, the gateway IP changes periodically so I have to find a new gateway and change the IP in my existing one. Definitely need to figure that one out as it is very tedious having to update it.


----------



## Harold Dale

Not bad, better then my first run hah. 

Since I have someone else on here learning I may start tackling mine soon here. A lot of the reason I waited is I was trying to pick up a refurbished 8.9" Galaxy Tab to use as a dedicated remote device for the most part.


----------



## ALMFamily

Finally got back to working on this a bit last night as I finally got the wiring I needed to get the AV closet squared away.

We left off with a screen created to handle lighting - just something quick and kind of klunky. I decided to do this with the rest of the equipment as well to allow me to at least ditch the remotes for now. Plus, it helps to learn a bit more about moving around and such.

So, I created screens for the OPPO-93, the Onkyo 809, and the Panasonic AE-7000. I still need to create one for the DVR. Klunky they are, but at least the functions I need are there.

Some of the stumbling blocks I ran into are:

1. There seem to be several device version floating around - make sure you have the right one. I ran into this with both the OPPO and the 809. 

2. Dropping a code onto a button does not overlay the code that was already there - it adds a delay and then will execute that second code. You have to clear any codes first before you add a new one.

3. I connected my projector via serial cable. I used the codes from the PTAE series device, but I was not getting any functions to work. So, I searched for other devices under iRule and found the AE-7000 R232 device. Aha!, that is the one! Unfortunately, still no functions working. After further digging, I found a suggestion that the baud rate would need to be changed to 9600 from 19200 on the Gateway Controller. To do this, open a web browser and enter the IP for the gateway. This will allow you to select the serial connection you are connected to and change the baud rate. Once I did that, everything functioned as it should.

4. Some of the device codes are generically named - there was some trial and error to get the correct code. If the button does not work how you intended, try a different code.

Here are the screens!

Projector:










Onkyo 809:










OPPO 93


----------



## Harold Dale

So you're making device pages rather then function or activity like pages?


----------



## ALMFamily

Yes, for right now. Like you, I would like something sleeker and thought as I learn functionality in the Builder, these would at least allow me to run the theater for now - albeit at a bare bones, klunky level. :bigsmile:


----------



## Harold Dale

Yeah I get it, it takes some getting used to hah.


----------



## ALMFamily

Harold Dale said:


> Yeah I get it, it takes some getting used to hah.


It does - plus, support can be hard to navigate to find what you are looking to answer.


----------



## wraunch

I love it! Keep the posts on iRule coming. I am a LOOOONG way from setting mine up but I did pickup 2 GC-100-6's for $29/each off ebay. Still quite a few there if you need more. I was wondering how you control the GE with it. Thanks for the clarification. Did you use any wallstations with your GE? I'm thinking I might need at least one as my GE will be on one end of the room and I have my office 30' from the GE. Do the wallstations operate like 3 way switches?


----------



## Harold Dale

I didn't go with the GC stuff because from what I understood it could only be used by once device at a time (tablets phones and such) So I went for the iTach route. Although right now I have 2 devices that even need IR and shortly that will go down to 1 lol. 

I still have not messed with it much. I really wanted to find a nice tablet that I could use strictly as a remote and finances haven't allowed that recently.


----------



## wraunch

If you're looking for a cheap solid tablet go get a refurb Nook Color and root it. It's an android tablet at it's core and more than enough power for this stuff. Google Cyanogen mod for Nook Color. Tons of FAQs and videos on it.


----------



## Harold Dale

Yeah but I was looking for something more along the lines of a 9" or so tablet like the Samsung Galaxy 8.9 but they are getting hard to find. I ordered a refurbished one a while back from walmart but they canceled my order due to stock or something.


----------



## wraunch

Oh ok. 7" seems to be the new favored form factor based on what's coming out at CES.


----------



## Harold Dale

Yeah I already have a Nexus 7, I was looking for something a bit larger in the 9-10" range for the remote but also with a decent resolution. I want to pick up the Nexus 10 but I don't want to leave it in my living room as a remote lol. There are a good bit of cheap 10" tablets out there, but they all have pretty resolution (lower or equal to my Nexus 7).


----------



## ALMFamily

wraunch said:


> I love it! Keep the posts on iRule coming. I am a LOOOONG way from setting mine up but I did pickup 2 GC-100-6's for $29/each off ebay. Still quite a few there if you need more. I was wondering how you control the GE with it. Thanks for the clarification. Did you use any wallstations with your GE? I'm thinking I might need at least one as my GE will be on one end of the room and I have my office 30' from the GE. Do the wallstations operate like 3 way switches?


I used the IR ports on the GE - the ones in the orange block. I then used a standard phone line using two of the wires from there to my av closet where the GC-100 is. At that end, I put a 3.5 stereo jack on and plugged it into one of the 6 IR ports. It actually worked the first try. :bigsmile:

I do not have any wall stations. My wife and I both have iPads, I have an iPod, and I have an Android based phone. Between the four of them, I figured at least one would be accessible. :bigsmile:

Honestly, I did not pay much attention to the wall stations as I knew I would not be using one, but I think (and don't quote me here because it has been a while since I researched it) that the wall stations wire into the side of the unit next to the IR connection points.


----------



## killian

Would like to hear more about the control of the lights and equipment. Really want to use the Ipad for the controls but need to get all the details of the head end equipment. What parts are all required?


----------



## Harold Dale

If all your devices are networked, then you don't need anything more then the iRule software. If you need IR, or RS232 control, then you need to get iTach or similar devices.


----------



## ALMFamily

Apologies that I have not posted to this thread lately - I have been in full on construction mode recently.

As Harold said, if you have everything networked, you would be good to go with the software. For myself, I am using R232 communication for the projector and IR for the cable box so I purchased a Global Cache GC-100 unit. So, I ended up connecting all the devices through the GC-100 via IR (other than the projector).

Besides that, the only other thing needed was the cables to connect the devices.


----------



## HT2013

Have you already figured out the changing IP issue? I was struggling with this issue for a while. Despite iRule's advice to set up static IP's for all of my devices, I left it up to the router's DHCP capability to assign them. I finally went in to my router's set-up (Netgear WNDR4500), and created IP Reservations for each device I wanted to control with iRule - including the gateways (iTach IP2IR and GC-100-12). Apparently, this method doesn't cause the "problems" assigning static IP's does (not sure what problems, iRule community forums mention them). 

This may be a simple-fix to a simple-problem, but thought I'd post it nevertheless. These little steps sometimes stump me for much longer than is necessary I'm sure:sweat: 

Any-who, thanks for the posts and for the threads you have going on! --Mario


----------



## Harold Dale

I always use IP reservations rather then static IP's.


----------



## raZorTT

Hi Joe,

Nice work creating the thread. Sorry I've only just seen it :doh:

A couple of the things you mentioned caught me out as well. The baud rate for particular devices was an important one. I have two devices running off one of the GC serial ports and for a while couldn't work out why one worked and the other didn't.

Finally as a last resort, I read the manual and noticed that one had a different rate. So I moved it to it's own port and combined two that I knew had the same rate. Worked like a charm 

Cheers,
Simon


----------



## ALMFamily

HT2013 said:


> Have you already figured out the changing IP issue? I was struggling with this issue for a while. Despite iRule's advice to set up static IP's for all of my devices, I left it up to the router's DHCP capability to assign them. I finally went in to my router's set-up (Netgear WNDR4500), and created IP Reservations for each device I wanted to control with iRule - including the gateways (iTach IP2IR and GC-100-12). Apparently, this method doesn't cause the "problems" assigning static IP's does (not sure what problems, iRule community forums mention them).
> 
> This may be a simple-fix to a simple-problem, but thought I'd post it nevertheless. These little steps sometimes stump me for much longer than is necessary I'm sure:sweat:
> 
> Any-who, thanks for the posts and for the threads you have going on! --Mario





Harold Dale said:


> I always use IP reservations rather then static IP's.


I did reserve an IP for my GE unit as I was having issues with that one not connecting - all the rest of my equipment has never had an issue.

And, you bet Mario. I really wanted to capture as much info about iRule as we could in one spot - so that when someone asked me a question later (and my tired old mind cannot remember) I would know exactly where to look for the answer! :bigsmile:



raZorTT said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Nice work creating the thread. Sorry I've only just seen it :doh:
> 
> A couple of the things you mentioned caught me out as well. The baud rate for particular devices was an important one. I have two devices running off one of the GC serial ports and for a while couldn't work out why one worked and the other didn't.
> 
> Finally as a last resort, I read the manual and noticed that one had a different rate. So I moved it to it's own port and combined two that I knew had the same rate. Worked like a charm
> 
> Cheers,
> Simon


Yeah - that one stumped me for quite a bit. My biggest hurdle coming up is going to be that I am a complete and utter novice when it comes to using any picture editing packages - creating my own buttons is going to be painful. :sad:


----------



## ALMFamily

HT2013 said:


> Have you already figured out the changing IP issue? I was struggling with this issue for a while. Despite iRule's advice to set up static IP's for all of my devices, I left it up to the router's DHCP capability to assign them. I finally went in to my router's set-up (Netgear WNDR4500), and created IP Reservations for each device I wanted to control with iRule - including the gateways (iTach IP2IR and GC-100-12). Apparently, this method doesn't cause the "problems" assigning static IP's does (not sure what problems, iRule community forums mention them).
> 
> This may be a simple-fix to a simple-problem, but thought I'd post it nevertheless. These little steps sometimes stump me for much longer than is necessary I'm sure:sweat:
> 
> Any-who, thanks for the posts and for the threads you have going on! --Mario


And, welcome to HTS!!


----------



## raZorTT

ALMFamily said:


> Yeah - that one stumped me for quite a bit. My biggest hurdle coming up is going to be that I am a complete and utter novice when it comes to using any picture editing packages - creating my own buttons is going to be painful. :sad:


Let me know when you are about to start. I have some custom buttons for photoshop/fireworks that might save you some time. Happy to share them.

Cheers,
Simon


----------



## ALMFamily

raZorTT said:


> Let me know when you are about to start. I have some custom buttons for photoshop/fireworks that might save you some time. Happy to share them.
> 
> Cheers,
> Simon


That would be great - thanks Simon!


----------



## ALMFamily

Just purchased the Denon AVR-4520CI which will be used in the theater.

I started looking in iRule to get a quick page setup - and, I must admit, I really wish the naming conventions were done much better. I am looking at the remote and trying to determine which functions tie to which commands and I cannot even locate the return/back function in iRule. 

More trial and error on the way I guess.


----------



## Harold Dale

If you have one of the iTach devices you can set it up for learning and learn the code to the PC.


----------



## ALMFamily

Ugh - I do not unfortunately.


----------



## Harold Dale

I don't know if it works with the other devices.


----------



## ALMFamily

Alright, I am stuck. I cannot seem to get the Denon to accept commands. I found something through google suggesting I need to create a network gateway with a port of 23.

My reaction? :dontknow: does anybody understand what that is and how I might accomplish it?


----------



## ALMFamily

ALMFamily said:


> Alright, I am stuck. I cannot seem to get the Denon to accept commands. I found something through google suggesting I need to create a network gateway with a port of 23.
> 
> My reaction? :dontknow: does anybody understand what that is and how I might accomplish it?


Ok, I think I figured this one out this morning. I am off to my son's basketball tourney - will post again with the full report later.


----------



## raZorTT

Hi Joe

Glad you figured it out. What was the trouble?

Simon


----------



## ALMFamily

I was using a device that had the database codes because that is what I am used to using from all the other devices.

However, for the Denon, I needed to set up a "network gateway". After much trial and error, I figured out I needed to do the following:

1. Create a static IP for the AVR - I did this by going into the router settings and making a static IP for the Denon's MAC address.

2. I needed to get a device that used network codes and not database codes. The downside is that there are some functions that do not appear to be in the code list, and I do not have a learner to learn those codes. More trial and error coming there methinks.....

3. Here was the confusing part for me - creating the network gateway. I finally figured out this morning that that is done in the app itself. On the gateways tab, there is one called network. It was here that I needed to define the Denon. I had assumed I needed to tie it to the GC-100-12 somehow in the app so I was looking there. So, all I needed was the static IP I created and the device I chose to create the "network gateway".

I now have power functions and the inputs set to go - however, I am now wondering if it would be in my best interest to get the learning device. Problem is I am using a laptop that does not have a male RS232 connection, and I seem to be having a hard time find a connector that is male on both sides.

Question for you Simon - have you started playing with the feedback functionality at all? I am wondering what it really does and if there is somewhere that gives a good explanation of how to do it for the complete novice.


----------



## raZorTT

Hi Joe,

Yeah creating the network gateway in the app stumped me for a little while.

I could be wrong, but I don't think the learning device will help you. It will only give you IR codes, not network codes. You need to hunt around forums or the denon website to try and get hold of the hex/IP codes and then input them into irulebuilder.

I created a network device from scratch (my yamaha soundbar) using the spreadsheet that is available to integrators.

The feedback's useful, especially if your gear is in a cupboard and you can't see the volume, what's selected etc. You could definitely live without it though.

Cheers,
Simon


----------



## ALMFamily

Feedback does not sound like something I am overly worried about - probably tinker with it after I get the interface designed.


----------



## killian

Finally got the walls drywalled and ready to finish so Im getting ready for the stress of hooking up the I Rule. Really enjoy these post because the information takes some of the fear out of connecting up the equipment. Is there another way to hook up the equipment besides the IR emmitters?


----------



## ALMFamily

killian said:


> Finally got the walls drywalled and ready to finish so Im getting ready for the stress of hooking up the I Rule. Really enjoy these post because the information takes some of the fear out of connecting up the equipment. Is there another way to hook up the equipment besides the IR emmitters?


Depending on the equipment, you can use a male-to-male 3.5 stereo line or a R232 pin connection. For me, I have the GC-100-12 which has 6 IR ports which I have hard wired (no emitter) to my AVR, Lutron GE, and OPPO 93 as each of these units has an IR port on the back of the unit. I am using an IR emitter for my DVR as it is an older model that does not have a port. Finally, I use one of the R232 ports for my projector.

I would take a look at the back panel of each of the pieces of equipment you are using to see if they have an IR port. If so, I definitely recommend the hard wire route.


----------



## killian

Like I said, I'm new to this part so I'm kind of struggling. I do think that using the 2 male connectors is a great idea and I didn't know that you could do that. The issue that I'm having is that I don't know how to connect the Irule now to the GC-100. Should it automatically see it or do you need to tell the Irule program to search for it. I also do not see the GC-100 coming up in "My Network". Should I? I have look for some type of imformation on the different web sites but have not seen anything that tells me what I need to do.

Thanks again for your help. Just can't wait to get this working so I can play.


----------



## ALMFamily

killian said:


> Like I said, I'm new to this part so I'm kind of struggling. I do think that using the 2 male connectors is a great idea and I didn't know that you could do that. The issue that I'm having is that I don't know how to connect the Irule now to the GC-100. Should it automatically see it or do you need to tell the Irule program to search for it. I also do not see the GC-100 coming up in "My Network". Should I? I have look for some type of imformation on the different web sites but have not seen anything that tells me what I need to do.
> 
> Thanks again for your help. Just can't wait to get this working so I can play.


No problem Mark - glad to help out. I am in Dallas right now, so I cannot help much remotely. 

First thing - check your settings tab in the iRule interface to make sure you have entered in your gmail account and password so the app and your builder can sync up.

Which device did you purchase? The GC-100-12 or the GC-100-6?


----------



## killian

I purchased the GC-100-18 which from what I understand now is the same as the GC-100-12 just longer.


----------



## killian

If I look at the IRule Builder I see both my devices listed on it so I feel that I'm inSync. I also see my email and password. I just feel that the Cache is not seen. Should I see the Cache in "My Network Tab" like I see the ISY unit for my Insteon lighting control


----------



## ALMFamily

Just so we are both on the same page, lets start by making sure the app and the builder are communicating.

In the app, have you gone into the gateways tab and assigned all your devices to the ports to which you have them connected on the GC-100? If you have and they are communicating correctly, when you go to the panels tab, the "wheel" in the lower right should be green. If not, it will be red. If it is yellow, I believe that means some devices are communicating and some are not.


----------



## killian

I do not see any"wheels that are any color. Do I need to have some equipment hooked up to be able to see this. At this point I'm just getting the walls finished up so that I can place my equipment. So I have no communication with it. I did get the get the IP address installed for the gateway.

Do you have any information on connecting the Insteon PLM and ISY to the system. I'm just trying to get everything setup and ready so that when I can place equipment I will be ready to go.

Thanks again,
:rubeyes:


----------



## ALMFamily

killian said:


> I do not see any"wheels that are any color. Do I need to have some equipment hooked up to be able to see this. At this point I'm just getting the walls finished up so that I can place my equipment. So I have no communication with it. I did get the get the IP address installed for the gateway.
> 
> Do you have any information on connecting the Insteon PLM and ISY to the system. I'm just trying to get everything setup and ready so that when I can place equipment I will be ready to go.
> 
> Thanks again,
> :rubeyes:


Yes, you would need some equipment hooked up as I am pretty sure the "wheel" shows a specific color after the communication takes place between them.

As far as the Insteon and the ISY, I won't be able to be much help there unfortunately...


----------



## killian

I have the gateway address on the IRule GC-100 Gateway but I really don't know if it is doing anything. I tried to load a device but it said "no gateway"


----------



## ALMFamily

Not sure how yours works, but I had to go into my router settings and set a static address for the GC-100 because it kept on switching the address.


----------



## lcjr71

Great thread. Been thinking of using iRule for my Theater room instead of saving up the 1500 that a company wants to install a Crestron setup.


----------



## ALMFamily

killian said:


> I have the gateway address on the IRule GC-100 Gateway but I really don't know if it is doing anything. I tried to load a device but it said "no gateway"


Any luck with this yet?



lcjr71 said:


> Great thread. Been thinking of using iRule for my Theater room instead of saving up the 1500 that a company wants to install a Crestron setup.


The cost outlay is not bad at all. Plus, I had a chance to chat with Steven Crabb, and he said they have just recently added a "wizard" interface that makes it much easier to build screens which can then be customized. I watched him use it and build a screen in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## killian

Still having issues with it. Hooked upmy Denon AVR unit and tried with the IR sensor and counldn't see the device then I had a Male to male 3.5mm plug. Tried it and it still comes up no gateway seen. Might just have to wait until all my equipment is in place. I feel that I'm getting closer but really frustrated because it shouldn't be the rough. Copied the little bit of manual that I could find so that I can read up on it.:rubeyes:


----------



## ALMFamily

killian said:


> Still having issues with it. Hooked upmy Denon AVR unit and tried with the IR sensor and counldn't see the device then I had a Male to male 3.5mm plug. Tried it and it still comes up no gateway seen. Might just have to wait until all my equipment is in place. I feel that I'm getting closer but really frustrated because it shouldn't be the rough. Copied the little bit of manual that I could find so that I can read up on it.:rubeyes:


If the Denon is like mine, you need to set up the gateway under the Network gateway, not the GC-100.


----------



## killian

Then you can proceed to get it to the IRule within the Network Gateway?


----------



## ALMFamily

killian said:


> Then you can proceed to get it to the IRule within the Network Gateway?


Yes, you need to set up the IP address for the Denon once you create it under "Network". For the Denon, I also copied down the MAC address and made a static ip for it in my route settings to alleviate the disconnect issue I would sometimes see with my GC-100.


----------



## killian

Thanks,
I will try this out this weekend. I have a Denon Blu Ray player. Will it be the same. I knew that I had read about the receiver on some of the Denon units needing to be on the network gateway but don't remember hearing anything about the Blu Ray


----------



## ALMFamily

killian said:


> Thanks,
> I will try this out this weekend. I have a Denon Blu Ray player. Will it be the same. I knew that I had read about the receiver on some of the Denon units needing to be on the network gateway but don't remember hearing anything about the Blu Ray


Not sure about that one - I am using an OPPO. Best way I can think of to figure it out - search through the devices to find your unit and download it. Then, open the device up to see if it uses network codes to send commands. If so, it has to go under Network.


----------



## killian

You said search through the devices my unit and download it. Is this devices on the Irule Builder? I would just be more comfortable if I could find one device that worked so I could say that the IRule is seeing the GC-100. I would think that I would see the communication lights on the back of the GC-100 blink instead of staying a solid green.


----------



## ALMFamily

Yes, those devices are accessed through the Builder. When you bring up the device list on the right, you can right click and see an entry "Add Device". That takes you to a page that will let you search a list of the available devices you can download to the builder.


----------



## killian

I have not yet worked out the issues with the I Rule yet. So I have decide to get the room closer to being complete then install the equipment, get on the network then take another stab at it. I notice a lot of neat backgrounds for the I Rule I Pads. How are those created. Can you just drag in a picture for the background and use it??? Is there anywhere to go to get more detailed information?


----------



## ALMFamily

killian said:


> I have not yet worked out the issues with the I Rule yet. So I have decide to get the room closer to being complete then install the equipment, get on the network then take another stab at it. I notice a lot of neat backgrounds for the I Rule I Pads. How are those created. Can you just drag in a picture for the background and use it??? Is there anywhere to go to get more detailed information?


You can - all you need to do is import the image and then you can use it as a background picture. Just make sure that you get pictures that are 1024x680 as that is the correct size for an iPad display.

I pulled several pictures from the net and used them as the backgrounds for my different screens...

I have not found a good location yet for documentation - I normally check out iRule support and then do trial and error from there.


----------



## RTS100x5

ALMFamily said:


> OK, remember this is just a first run at a screen so no laughing! :bigsmile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I have to figure out - for some reason, the gateway IP changes periodically so I have to find a new gateway and change the IP in my existing one. Definitely need to figure that one out as it is very tedious having to update it.



Is there a way to change it to the gateway IP to a STATIC IP address...? sorry Im just getting into your post and havent read ahead to see if you fixed this issue...


----------



## ALMFamily

RTS100x5 said:


> Is there a way to change it to the gateway IP to a STATIC IP address...? sorry Im just getting into your post and havent read ahead to see if you fixed this issue...


There is - check page 3 for the discussion on that topic...


----------



## killian

My room is finally ready for Ipad to be connected so I will probably be asking a lot of questions. Room looks great the picture the projector puts out is awsome can't wait. I'm having a wireless router issue that I'm having the provider out today to work on. Chairs should arrive this week. Need to contact Denon because the Bluray player has an IP Address but I can not find it when I look for it on the computer???? Was reading through your complete post and what good information you can find. Thanks,


----------



## ALMFamily

Sounds good Mark - make sure to post up some pics in the photos forum as I am sure we all would love to see your space.

If you want, you could just create a static ip for the blu ray player. All you would need is the MAC.


----------



## killian

I know what the IP address is of the unit but I can't locate it when I look at the router. I have the Mac Address. How do you go about making a static IP and then would I be able to see it. The denon AVR unit I have not had any issues:hissyfit:


----------



## killian

How do I set up a network gateway? Got my lights working now trying to set up my Denon AVR.


----------



## ALMFamily

killian said:


> I know what the IP address is of the unit but I can't locate it when I look at the router. I have the Mac Address. How do you go about making a static IP and then would I be able to see it. The denon AVR unit I have not had any issues:hissyfit:





killian said:


> How do I set up a network gateway? Got my lights working now trying to set up my Denon AVR.


Yikes, sorry Mark - somehow this thread slipped through the cracks on me. Were you able to get these straightened out?


----------



## killian

I am up and running with the I Rule but trying to work out many bugs. When I hit the TV button it shuts every
thing off so I need to figure out which command to use on the Denon and get it set in my Entrance. The other thing that I'm trying to do is set channels up on the ICONS that represent stations such as CNBC, ABC, NBC, CBS, Hallmark, Etc.. Everything else I just need to work thru. Would love to find a neat background to use then figure out how to down load and put together.


----------



## Sailor_Ernie

Hi guys, -A new member for your group.
I’m a refuge from RedEye. I always had trouble getting it to hook up reliably to my network despite a strong signal from My Asus RT-N66U Dark Night router. ( signal strength confirmed with inSSIDer) 
The RedEye finally crapped out completely. I went looking for assistance from RedEye. 
Even though their web site is still up, they ‘have closed their doors’. 
I have read through all of your posts on irule and as much I can inhale at the irule site. I was especially interested in your thoughts regarding screen size. I’ve been using an ipod touch with the RedEye but I find that the screen is just too small. I have a Hisense Sero 7 Pro on order. It’s 7 in. screen should work out better. I also have a Global Cache iTach IP2IR on order. 
I’ll go for the Pro version of irule as I want the feedback features for everything that I can control over IP. 

I was just wondering if anyone did a comparison with any other control system, such as MyUremote ( http://www.myuremote.com/website/ ) ios, Android,
Or, Roomie (http://www.pooraudiophile.com/2013/07/roomie-remote-review-best-universal.html ) ios only.
I will let you know how it goes and I probably have lots of questions for you experts.
Have a Happy New Year.
Ernie


----------



## killian

I finally have some more free time so I'm back to doing some fine tuning on the theater and I rule. I might of asked this question before but I will do it again. I'm trying to get more features working on my Denon Blu Ray player. The Irule does not offer up all the items that I know that the remote can do (i.e Net Flick, You Tube). How do I go about programing these items??? I have tried to post some pictures of the theater. It is a lot more impressive in person but we are loving it. The kids and their friends love being here enjoying movies and music. Also works great for a sound studio for my daughters trumpet playing.


----------



## ALMFamily

killian said:


> I finally have some more free time so I'm back to doing some fine tuning on the theater and I rule. I might of asked this question before but I will do it again. I'm trying to get more features working on my Denon Blu Ray player. The Irule does not offer up all the items that I know that the remote can do (i.e Net Flick, You Tube). How do I go about programing these items??? I have tried to post some pictures of the theater. It is a lot more impressive in person but we are loving it. The kids and their friends love being here enjoying movies and music. Also works great for a sound studio for my daughters trumpet playing.


Mark,

Glad to hear everyone is enjoying the theater!

I have not found a good solution - sometimes you can look through the commands other users have uploaded to get what you are looking for - but that is really hit or miss. Only other suggestion I have is contacting the iRule folks - I met one of them at a GTG and he was super friendly and helpful. Let me know if you figure it out - I got the bare bones going, but I am still knee deep in construction so I have not really delved into it yet.


----------



## killian

I tried to post some pictures but I could not get them uploaded. What is the correct process to up load pics. Thanks for all of your help. It has made our theater a great space. As does everyone, there is still fine tuning to do.

Thanks


----------



## raZorTT

Your best bet is to try and get a hold of the Denon codes. You should then be able to create new actions inside irule. You'll probably need to search the interwebs and denon forums to get a hold of them.

I was lucky with my Yamaha equipment. I found a spread sheet with every single command / action and the hex code for it. So for the actions that weren't already in the irule builder I was able to add manually.


----------



## ALMFamily

killian said:


> I tried to post some pictures but I could not get them uploaded. What is the correct process to up load pics. Thanks for all of your help. It has made our theater a great space. As does everyone, there is still fine tuning to do.
> 
> Thanks


I used to use photobucket and then grab the tag and copy it to my post. Now, I upload them to the gallery here and then use the my photos function.




raZorTT said:


> Your best bet is to try and get a hold of the Denon codes. You should then be able to create new actions inside irule. You'll probably need to search the interwebs and denon forums to get a hold of them.
> 
> I was lucky with my Yamaha equipment. I found a spread sheet with every single command / action and the hex code for it. So for the actions that weren't already in the irule builder I was able to add manually.


Thanks for that Simon - I know I have a few I will need to search for once I get back on the iRule track.


----------



## killian

They sent me some codes for Ir control, They are HEX CODES and DATA codes. How do I enter them. Thanks for the help


----------



## raZorTT

Inside irule builder under the devices tab you should be able to right click on the "global cache codes" tree branch and select "add device code". You can then give it a name (eg power off) then enter your data code in the data field. For my soundbar the power off data code is \x02\x30\x37\x38\x37\x46\x03

then drag the action onto your UI as per normal. Sync and test it out.


----------



## killian

One of the data codes that I want to use is 111000100000. Do I just enter them like that? The sheet also has the Hex code and Parity. Do I need to anything with them?:rubeyes:


----------



## raZorTT

I think you want the hex code.

Have a look at this tutorial from irule

http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/473957


----------



## Sailor_Ernie

PS3 IR Remote control
For anyone that wants’ to remotely control a PS3, the Schmartz PSIR-1000 has been the 'go to' device as it’s the only one that can turn the PS3 ‘on’. As far as I know there is no way to control a PS3 via IP

Unfortunately Schmartz has gone out of business. You may still be able to find a PSIR-1000 but it may not be easy.
I was able to pick one up at a Canada Computers store in Waterloo ON. 
Canada Computers have them listed on their web site but it’s ‘in store only’. http://www.canadacomputers.com 
They are listed as ‘out of stock’ at Amazon.com
The documentation, the utility you need, and the Pronto Codes are still available on the Schmartz web site. If you find one and you can’t locate the files, shoot me an email. I have them all.
Note that if you already have a BD Playstation controller, it's 'one or the other'. As soon as you 'link' the PSIR, the Sony unit is AWOL.

Cheers, Ernie


----------



## NBPk402

I just downloaded the trial version and it doesn't like my username or password.  Hopefully tomorrow I can get that figured out. How hard is it to control via serial and ip devices, Denon 4520, ISY994i, Panason ic AE8000, and software like XBMS, JRiver?


----------



## rhett7660

Reading through this thread and watching it! I really like iRule so far from what I have been reading. 

OP,

Any updates on your progress? Any issues you have over the past few months?


----------



## HT2013

I apologize ahead of time if this is the inappropriate thread for this, but, I've been using iRule (Android) for a while now, and I enjoy going in and tweaking the settings or trying to figure out the different protocols for devices. 

However, from a hardware standpoint, I'm getting reeeaaal tired of waiting for my handset to re-connect to my devices (gateways) every time the handset "sleeps." I'm using the Nextbook 10SE as my handset, and am running the usual type devices (Sharp LED tv, Pioneer SC-37 receiver, DirecTV, Oppo 103, PS3). I know one of the recent iterations of iRule for Android (I think 2.0.5) was supposed to address this issue, but I haven't had any success with it. My handset is currently running version 4.0.2. Unfortunately, I haven't received much help from the iRule folks/forums on it either.

Has anyone had similar experiences and maybe found a "fix" for it? It could be my handset, router, settings, or a whole slew of other items I have totally missed, so any suggestions are appreciated. At any rate, thanks for any replies. --Mario


----------



## ALMFamily

ellisr63 said:


> I just downloaded the trial version and it doesn't like my username or password.  Hopefully tomorrow I can get that figured out. How hard is it to control via serial and ip devices, Denon 4520, ISY994i, Panason ic AE8000, and software like XBMS, JRiver?


Waaay behind here Ron - it is actually pretty standard stuff for irule. I currently control a Denon 4520, Panasonic 7000, OPPO 93, Lutron Grafik Eye, and my directv box. I just recently finished my music server using JRiver and I control that using Webgizmo which I can connect with through iRule. 



rhett7660 said:


> Reading through this thread and watching it! I really like iRule so far from what I have been reading.
> 
> OP,
> 
> Any updates on your progress? Any issues you have over the past few months?


Again, apologies for the late reply. The only issue I had recently was my GC-100 tanking on me - I had it replaced and was back up and running in pretty short order. I finished up the music server and added the screen to control that using Webgizmo - works pretty well. I have to get zone 2 set up and working yet, but I think that should go pretty smoothly as it should be similar to the music server screen.



HT2013 said:


> I apologize ahead of time if this is the inappropriate thread for this, but, I've been using iRule (Android) for a while now, and I enjoy going in and tweaking the settings or trying to figure out the different protocols for devices.
> 
> However, from a hardware standpoint, I'm getting reeeaaal tired of waiting for my handset to re-connect to my devices (gateways) every time the handset "sleeps." I'm using the Nextbook 10SE as my handset, and am running the usual type devices (Sharp LED tv, Pioneer SC-37 receiver, DirecTV, Oppo 103, PS3). I know one of the recent iterations of iRule for Android (I think 2.0.5) was supposed to address this issue, but I haven't had any success with it. My handset is currently running version 4.0.2. Unfortunately, I haven't received much help from the iRule folks/forums on it either.
> 
> Has anyone had similar experiences and maybe found a "fix" for it? It could be my handset, router, settings, or a whole slew of other items I have totally missed, so any suggestions are appreciated. At any rate, thanks for any replies. --Mario


Mario,

I unfortunately won't be much help there - I use an iPad for mine and don't seem to have reconnection issues at all. Sorry... :-(

Joe


----------



## dougc

Finally have my isy994i setup. Are you using the Mobilinc software on the iPad/iPhone or just iRule with the Mobilinc pc programming? I was thinking that I wouldn't need to buy the Mobilinc iPhone app if I'm buying iRule to be the remote software.


----------



## HT2013

ALMFamily said:


> Waaay behind here Ron - it is actually pretty standard stuff for irule. I currently control a Denon 4520, Panasonic 7000, OPPO 93, Lutron Grafik Eye, and my directv box. I just recently finished my music server using JRiver and I control that using Webgizmo which I can connect with through iRule.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, apologies for the late reply. The only issue I had recently was my GC-100 tanking on me - I had it replaced and was back up and running in pretty short order. I finished up the music server and added the screen to control that using Webgizmo - works pretty well. I have to get zone 2 set up and working yet, but I think that should go pretty smoothly as it should be similar to the music server screen.
> 
> 
> 
> Mario,
> 
> I unfortunately won't be much help there - I use an iPad for mine and don't seem to have reconnection issues at all. Sorry... :-(
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe. I guess I am ultimately looking for a handset that is stable, so you may have been more help than you think. I most likely will start shopping for an iPad because I think my Android device may be the problem. Thanks again. --Mario


----------



## wraunch

Any tips on how to get the gc 100 on my network as a gateway? I have it plugged in by ethernet but my network isn't seeing it. I read I need to connect to it at 192.168.1.70 but I can't get that to work, or I don't know what I'm doing. Any help?


----------



## wraunch

Ok I'm connected to the gc 100 by changing my pc ip and connected directly to the gc100. Now what? My pc ip is 107.15.x.x and subnet is 255.255.x.x. Do I set the gc to those same values?


----------



## HT2013

wraunch said:


> Ok I'm connected to the gc 100 by changing my pc ip and connected directly to the gc100. Now what? My pc ip is 107.15.x.x and subnet is 255.255.x.x. Do I set the gc to those same values?


Wraunch - If your router's gateway IP is anything other than 192.168.1.x, which it seems your router's is, then you do exactly what you have done -- manually change your PC's IP to 192.168.1.x, connect it directly to the GC100, log in to the GC100 at 192.168.1.70. Once you're in the user interface for the GC100, you should be able to change the IP to the IP you need for your LAN (ie the 107.15.y.x changing the y variable on the GC100 to the y variable of your LAN). 

Remember that once you've manually changed the IP on the GC100, it will lose it's connection to your PC, but you can reconnect to the GC100 once you've changed your PC IP back to the 107.15.x.x with a direct connection, or through your router, switch or however you have your LAN set-up. Hope this helps. Thanks. --Mario


----------

